# Olson WPA



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Does anyone know where Olson WPA is by Valley City? I'm heading up that way around Christmas for family, and I thought I'd give it a try. I see approx. coordinates, but not exactly sure.

If you have any reports that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

It's right north of the HW 1 North Exit,on the eastside of the road.

Haven't fished it yet but have seen people out.I hope you found it over christmas.


----------

